# Well... I finally Dyno'd the car...



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

Well i finally did it... i finally went to the dyno... 

...after months of piecing every single part of this kit together, over a 8-9 month period, scouring the classifieds/internetz for parts...and then installing the kit in my buddies drive way, with a bunch of friends and great times, for four weekends in a row...i worked all the bugs out and finally just put it to the test... so here goes...

Parts List:

'97 VR6 12v OBDII

-t04e 57 trim w/ .96 turbine (On-Center)
-8.5:1 C2 Headspacer
-UM 440cc Tune
-UM 4" MAF Housing
-440cc Inj.
-Walbro 255 in-line
-4 bar FPR
-ATP FMIC (ATP Piping but with a larger Core than what the ATP Kit comes with)
-ATP T4 Ex. Manifold
-ATP 3" Dp
-3" Custom Exhaust Dp Back
-Tial 38mm (Recirculated)
-Greddy Type-s (Recirculated)
-Boostvalve 2-stage MBC (LOW=10psi/HIGH=18psi)
-Autotech 262 Cams
-True 2.9 Euro Intake (Converted to OBDII)

ALL BUILT IN A DRIVEWAY

...now i also included in this post my first dyno when the car was all motor... i though it would be a good comparison since i dynoed the car at the same location with the same machine every time i went...so it should be a good comparison in gains from going all-motor to forced induction...

All Motor Parts at the time of the Dyno...

-BFI C2 N/A Chip
-Homemade Intake
-True 2.9 Euro Intake Manifold
-42nd Draft Designs Test Pipe
-Hacked up Exhaust


*All-Motor*








_169 hp / 172 ft-lb_




*Turbo @ 10psi*








_282 hp / 299 ft-lb_




*Turbo @ 18psi*








_354 hp / 378 ft-lb_



Turbo gains over all-motor @ 10psi = 113 hp / 127 ft-lb

Turbo gains over all-motor @ 18 psi = 185hp / 206 ft-lb




And i also made a quick video of the 10psi/18psi runs...







Some pics of the setup and the crappy ATP FMIC piping...i know...i know...i have to redo the fmic...








































... the car ran great with no hiccups... A/F Ratios never went higher than 12.4~12.5 on both runs. i am running the 4bar fpr because on the stock 3bar, i would run lean in boost and the switch seems to have enriched it enough for me to be comfortable with tune...other than that the car is great at idle, part throttle, and WOT...no complaints... the reason that i chose such a big back housing was to try and save the tranny from extra torque onset...which is ironic since i make more torque then horsepower...as you can see...but i blame that on the 2.9 manifold and the small compressor cover/wheel... i think that if i went with a, more modern, larger compressor and a slightly smaller turbine...like an .81 ex. housing... then i would keep my spool where they are now if not lower and gain some more top end/power... as of now is see 10psi @ 4k and 18psi @ 4.6k...which i rather like to be honest... i know i can increase the boost to a max of 25psi...but i really don't want to mess with it as the torque is pretty high... but to be honest i really wanted to hit 400hp...which i will...but for right now the car is just a blast to drive and more than enough power on the streets... 

...also just wanted to say thanks to all the guys that have helped me out with this...i just wanted to say thanks for everything...

...so thats it...please let me know what you guys think any and all input is greatly appreciated...


----------



## racecab (Oct 3, 2011)

great work man looking good!
cant wait to be boosting top down too:beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

not bad:thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Big_Tom said:


> not bad:thumbup:


x2. Seem spot on with the specs you have. :thumbup:


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

racecab said:


> great work man looking good!
> cant wait to be boosting top down too:beer:


...thank you... yeah its pretty nice to be driving top down...



Big_Tom said:


> not bad:thumbup:


...thanks... the biggest surprise was the torque numbers...the only thing i could think of that would create that is the intake manifold or the small compressor cover/wheel...



Capt.Dreadz said:


> x2. Seem spot on with the specs you have. :thumbup:


thanks very much... i have been watching your build...great job for yourself...looks great...


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

great job! 

the torque is that high bcus of the stock intake manifold

_my old setup (stock long block, 9:1spacer, 256catcams, super conservative email tune from Kevin Black, 630cc inj, walbro inline, PT61 precision turbo with .69T4) car made 354whp with 384wtq @~15psi_


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

PjS860ct said:


> great job!
> 
> the torque is that high bcus of the stock intake manifold
> 
> _my old setup (stock long block, 9:1spacer, 256catcams, super conservative email tune from Kevin Black, 630cc inj, walbro inline, PT61 precision turbo with .69T4) car made 354whp with 384wtq @~15psi_


...thank you man.... much appreciated...

...yeah i think the 2.9 manifold is the reason for the high torque numbers...but man i like it...lol...

... just for conversations sake...do you think that with a different turbo (larger compressor/wheel) or maybe water meth.... and the same 2.9 intake manifold... will yield more horsepower numbers and keep/lessen the torque? ...or will it increase proportionally either way i go about it? and i only say that because im a true believer that the 2.9 manifold is the key for the 12v head...taking into consideration that the manifold compensates for the runner lengths in the head and so on... i honestly haven't found a sri that i have liked...they always seem to have either too short of runners or too small of a plenum...or both...lol...

...tia...


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

btw my old setup had a clone/ported 2.9 manifold:thumbup: and 256 Catcams...

a larger turbo will yield to more power altogether as it flows more air...

adding water/meth will make more power and more torque everywhere if when the software is tuned for it and able to adjust to the water/meth when its sprayed...

:beer:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I need to stop making excuses & make the appt. for the dyno.


----------



## Tommy K (Feb 23, 2003)

Well done!! I just got the um tune for mine. You're work makes me excited.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I need to stop making excuses & make the appt. for the dyno.


me too lol. except i dont even have to make an appt


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> I need to stop making excuses & make the appt. for the dyno.


...JUST DO IT...you'll get nervous up until the first pass...then when you realize it didn't go boom...lol why would it right?...you'll feel much better and happy that you finally did it... but i will warn you...once you actually know what you make... all you can think of is how to make more lol...


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

How much did it cost you? I haven't taken a car to the dyno in at least 10 yrs. It use to be $75 for 3 runs.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> How much did it cost you? I haven't taken a car to the dyno in at least 10 yrs. It use to be $75 for 3 runs.


I paid $50 for 3 runs...$50-$75 is the norm...depending on where you go...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Boost112 said:


> I paid $50 for 3 runs...$50-$75 is the norm...depending on where you go...


this is what i pay, but they always like to give extra runs. last time i went i had 6 pulls extra


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

Boost112 said:


> ...thank you man.... much appreciated...
> 
> ...yeah i think the 2.9 manifold is the reason for the high torque numbers...but man i like it...lol...
> 
> ...


A different compressor wheel will only change the spool and run out characteristics... The only way that the power delivery will change is by going with a larger turbo where the spool up shows up in the dyno... In my experience the to4e-57 is the most perfectly sized turbo. Which isn't to say that you can't go bigger for bigger numbers, but for efficiency considerations it's ideal.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

ExtremeVR6 said:


> A different compressor wheel will only change the spool and run out characteristics... The only way that the power delivery will change is by going with a larger turbo where the spool up shows up in the dyno... In my experience the to4e-57 is the most perfectly sized turbo. Which isn't to say that you can't go bigger for bigger numbers, but for efficiency considerations it's ideal.


ideally i want to hit 400 whp... the question i am asking myself is can the turbo get me there...and will the torque increase with it? meaning as i increase the psi will it keep increasing exponentially or will there a be a point where it will stop making torque and hp rises? i just want to keep my transmission in one piece and hit my goal... that's why i was thinking that maybe going to a bigger compressor /wheel with like a t4 .81 turbine... to keep my spool characteristics the same but let it breath a little more on the top end...i don't know maybe i could just be looking at it the wrong way...lol...


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

by getting a bigger turbine housing (t4 .81) the torque will go up higher on the rpms and pull harder top end...

the torque will always be there as the hp increases it just depends on where it hits, head, cams and intake manifold plays a role as well...

you dont have to change the turbine wheel when getting a bigger hotside... (compressor means cold side)

:beer:


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

Obviously you can't just keep uping the psi and keep getting more power... What starts to kill power is heat... The more you compress the heat you create. The more you move away from the efficiency "sweet spot" the heat you create... After while you reach diminishing returns. These can be avoided for a little while by supporting modifications... Freer flowing exhaust, head and intake path... And by better cooling ... More efficient intercooler core. Then what you might call exotic cooling... Water/meth, and nitrous for cooling purpose. 

To the original point 400whp should be attained relatively easily with your turbo... The more of these supporting mods you have the safer it'll be. 

Unless I'm mistaken 450 starts to be high numbers for your turbo.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

UPDATE: 

...ummm so last night i got a little rough with the car...lol...and i blew out third gear...shifting from 2nd to 3rd...it grinded and then let go...all this on 10psi...made it home on all gears but third...transmission sounds like it has rocks in it... so now im looking and reading to see what i can do to make it stronger...:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

been there done that... its always the 2nd to 3rd gear shift for me (done it twice)

this is ginsterman98 thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5545351-VRT-stripped-third.-Now-what


----------

